# [Knitting] New free cowl pattern



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I wanted to let you know that I've published a new free knitting pattern:
It's called Jolly Waves Cowl and it's available on my blog: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2015/11/jolly-waves-cowl.html 
Enjoy!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

That's really pretty.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats gorgeous, well done &#128077; I'm going to bookmark this and try to remember to down load it when I put my main computer on. Thank you &#128139;


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks!

Liked it and comment on Ravelry.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is very lovely and unique. I really like it.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing with us. Elizabeth


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so pretty .


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Really intriguing. I have saved it to my pattern file. Thank you!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

That is really gorgeous - thanks!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very pretty and unique.


----------



## Cyndiek (Aug 16, 2014)

Love the design and love the colors!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That design is fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow,that's a beauty,thanks for posting.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Great design. Thank you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Another interesting design! I'm imagining lots of color combo possibilities!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome!!! Tku for the patern and the link :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is a lovely pattern!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks great, thank you.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That's gorgeous! Thanks


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wow!Can't wait to see all the color combos everyone cones up with..thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Love your new pattern. Thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful cowl. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

Love the design and colours of that. Am in the process of knitting cowls and scarves so will have to give this one a try. Thank you.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful. Thank you for the pattern. You do lovely work.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Love your design. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you...would be great for anyone...I can see team colors for sports with this one!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

very pretty, bookmarked it


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the great pattern. I've saved it for a future project.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

It is beautiful and beautiful of you to share it with us. Thanks


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for this pretty design


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for your generosity... Sharing your beautiful pattern with us for free!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty pattern!


----------



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love it, it's so different.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Beautiful pattern....love the colors..thank you.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amazing patterns on your website/blog. You are a very talented designer and so generous to share your knowledge and designs.

Thank you!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Very interesting! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very interesting pattern. Thanks.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

so pretty. You have wonderful patterns on your site. This is on my to do list now-for ME!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank You!!!!! It is a very interesting, lovely cowl!!!!
julie


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very cool looking!


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

another great pattern in my ravelry library. your things are always unique


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice design.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for the really cute pattern. That's very generous of you  Lynn


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh boy, I really like this! Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Love this cowl!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I really love all of your patterns, thanks a lot.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you . Will play with it in the New Year. Will be exciting to try and play with colours...


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing all of your creative designs with us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you, a beautiful find.
Will add it to the long list.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks to you all for your lovely comments!


----------

